# Steiger Dynamics Unveils Liquid Cooled Home Theater PC



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Home Theater Magazine


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I like that case...just like with most other boutique computer companies, you could probably save over 50% building it yourself. Cable management is super annoying, and it's always nice having a single source for warranty issues, so it might be worth the extra money to some. Never heard of Steiger Dynamics before though.


----------

